# Z8 over Colly 476 - Results with Pics



## ryandoc (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey everyone,

Complete novice here but after posting several threads on here regarding using Z8 over colly 476 I took the plunge and bought some Z8. I have just used it today for the first time, this is ontop of 2 coats of the 476.

Firstly I thought it can't be right to just spray it on then wipe straight off. I used these towels rather than a straigh forward MF cloth, http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/microfibre-cloths/eurow-shag-pile-double-density-towels/prod_436.html

But I went over the whole car anyway. I did actually go out and buy some spraying bottle this morning as I'd heard that the Z8 bottle is pants. However I found that if you just twist the nozzle slightly you get a decent spray from it.

Anyway, what did I think.....well agan I am pretty new to all this and dont' have the experience of seeing several different LSP's etc. However.......as someone with pretty good working eyes I can honestly say that the extra finish it gave over the colly was superb, I am extremely iimpressed with the product and as those before me have described it, the best word i can think of to use is 'glass finish'!! And the feel to the touch is silky smooth.

Of all the products I have bought and used and would keep on using I'm pretty sure Z8 will be a permanent fixture in my personall collection. My current car is silver, i usually have black, alhtough i have no intentions of getting rid of the M3 (too much fun) I can't wait for the day i can use this product on a black car to see the results.

Well enough rambling, some pics below, hope they give a bit of an idea of the finish.























































Hope I've managed to give a bit of something worthwhile back to you guys from an amatuer!!

Thanks


----------



## carensuk (Aug 31, 2007)

Spot on fella, always hard to get Silver to look good:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Looking good mate, got a nice sparkle to the silver


----------



## ryandoc (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks gents,

The pics dont do it justice. Really can't rate this product high enough. Again all just my own opinion but i'm well happy with the results!!


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Mate - with a finish like that, don't call yourself an amateur...looks great - a credit to you! I'm thinking of trying the Z8 out aswell. I've got a Reflex Silver Golf with SN on it, a dark green Land Rover with SN and Colli 915 on it and a dark blue Rivage Golf with SN and Z..... Concours on it...I'll have a play with the Z8 on each of them - you've inspired me! :thumb:

Keep up the good work


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Great stuff Ryan! Your car looks superb.

I've actually taken delivery of some Z8 this afternoon. I can't wait to try it over the weekend.. My car currently sits under a coat of Vic Concours, I'm likely to run around with the PC and Menz FF to correct some mess that a bodyshop left, cleanse the vehicle with the likes of LimePrime and then two coats of Colly 476 or Vic Concours. And of course, to follow this with Z8. I can't wait!


----------



## carensuk (Aug 31, 2007)

Just placed order for some m8, to try on my Silver car:thumb:


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Blimey Ryan - you've got us all at it! I've just ordered some too! :thumb:


----------



## carensuk (Aug 31, 2007)

RedCloudMC said:


> Blimey Ryan - you've got us all at it! I've just ordered some too! :thumb:


:lol::lol:


----------



## ryandoc (Jun 22, 2008)

RedCloudMC said:


> Blimey Ryan - you've got us all at it! I've just ordered some too! :thumb:


LOL, Mr Zaino, are you seeing this, the word 'commission' springs to mind!! :lol:

Glad to have given something back after numerous threads and private messages to people!! Everyone on here has been priceless educating me.

Addiction, addiction addiction !!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Z-8 is a cracking product for sure and your m3 looks amazing :thumb: I have a couple of bottles on the shelf now 

It really seems to add the biggest improvement in finish when used over non-Zaino products though. I wish it made my Z-2 layers really pop in the same way 

Will be trying this after the next wash over the FK1000 I have on for winter


----------



## Dave Richardson (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice job, the car looks cracking, 

dave


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Note to self, get some Z8 when the Megs UQD runs out :speechles


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

must get some too for me brothers clio ( excellent looking silver)i clayed today and my focus yesterday, colli 915 going on them tommorow/sunday just but a quick bit of gold class on them while the colli turns up (should be tomorrow fingers crossed) few pics of how they look now cant wait to get the colli on my black ST with the new wheel refurb!


----------



## ryandoc (Jun 22, 2008)

I have a quick question for you guys myself.

If I was to apply the Z8 to a prep'd car that didn't have an LSP on. Would the Z8 offer up any protection that would result in beading etc or is it just some sort magical mystery water that gives an amazing finish. Also following on from this if just Z8 was applied how long can it be expected to last?

Thanks


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Z8 would give its own protection, yes. To what degree, I do not know.

I used it for the first time on my S3 today; it looks amazing. It's silky silky smooth and turned douzens of heads through town. I will try get some photos soon. 

It's very easy to apply, smells great and does a fantastic job.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Looks spot on. Cracking car also.


----------



## ryandoc (Jun 22, 2008)

Jim W said:


> Z8 would give its own protection, yes. To what degree, I do not know.
> 
> I used it for the first time on my S3 today; it looks amazing. It's silky silky smooth and turned douzens of heads through town. I will try get some photos soon.
> 
> It's very easy to apply, smells great and does a fantastic job.


Glad you liked it Jim and it wasn't just me lol. Get some pics up I'm keen to see others people results with it.


----------



## Qook (Sep 17, 2008)

Hmm, I might have to look into getting some of this.


----------



## ryandoc (Jun 22, 2008)

Qook said:


> Hmm, I might have to look into getting some of this.


To be honest I think I've found a combination that I'll probably stick with for a good while, infact can't find many reasons why I'd change. For my level of participation I think it's not half bad. Maybe when I have a different colour car things will change, would love to see this comb on a black car.

For a quick update a week on and after a day of rain the car still looks good. Obviously not like in the original pics but good. And From the rain the other day and then the car drying off naturally there was no 'rings' left on the body from the beading drying off, was quite impressed, not sure if this is had been helped with the Z8 which i'm guessing it has?


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

476 and Z-8 works really well on my mystic blue Golf, Ive never used a wax before that when i used my foam lance you could see it had a decent wax layer by the wax the foam ran off

If ive wanted that wow factor in the past P21s has never failed, but always short lived, but 476 is on a par with it for looks but obviously last alot longer, on my car atleast it gives better results than CG 50/50, with the addition of Z8 aswell, ill be sticking with it aswell, just need to get a better spritz bottle though as the original Z8 one is rubbish!


----------

